
Smart Data Patent or Patent Troll to Extract Money from Meta Information? - bigmooooo
http://harrisburgu.edu/harrisburg-university-accelerator-business-receives-patent-for-smart-data-technology/
======
bigmooooo
Data doing stuff makes no sense in the world of programming. If classes and
objects are data then isn't this patent akin trying to patent all of things we
know about OOP? Can anyone find the patent filing?

